# fertilizers



## Flear (Oct 5, 2012)

thoughts on fertilizers (yes, my endless fascination with new & random ideas)

aquarium fertilizers, a good standard

non aquarium fertilizers, ... for use in the aquarium

sure, stick with organic (as opposed to chemicals)

but what products out there could also be used?

an aquarium is very different from a terrestrial soil garden, ... excess is lost
or potted plants (maybe erroneously) extra buildup can be treated as well (extra water & run-off)
-although at this point water changes to remove buildup from our aquariums
but this sounds excessively risky

i'm curious, if anyone has seen any products out there that seem reasonable to use (in small doses) in an aquarium


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought I read about people doing EI dosing of things such as potassium nitrate (chemical) in planted tanks. Maybe that would be interesting for you to look into.


----------

